
Systemd-manager: A systemd service manager written in Rust with GTK-rs wrapper - severine
https://github.com/mmstick/systemd-manager
======
severine
Reddit thread with more details by the author:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4jnuzk/gtk3based_sys...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4jnuzk/gtk3based_systemd_manager_written_in_rust/)

